# Earning a living from dealing with PM scrap



## goldsilverpro (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't care much for most polls but I've always wanted to ask this. I'm combining both refining and buying and selling in this poll.


----------



## rickbb (Feb 7, 2014)

Although I clicked on 0%, it's more like 0.5% has I have had a small income from it.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm a 100%er!


----------



## etack (Feb 7, 2014)

If we are talking about my income than I'm A 100%er too, but its only 25% of family income (for now).

I'm a stay-at-home dad to 6 the wife works out in IT.

Eric

Its all scrap in the end!


----------



## Palladium (Feb 7, 2014)

100


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 7, 2014)

At this time 25%. I'm retired and I just got my business and Resale permits, so I will try to eventually make it 100%!

And again, thanks to ALL the members of this Great Forum that are helping to make it possible!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm doing about 60% right now. When I finish my new book, it'll get higher. I'm also thinking about doing more consulting, especially over the phone. It'll never be 100% because I get SS. However, it would be nice to make so much that I can round it off to 100%.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 7, 2014)

I guess it doesn't count as income if I hoard everything I get my hands on.  

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 7, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I guess it doesn't count as income if I hoard everything I get my hands on.
> 
> Dave


Starting now, if you were to just buy, sort, assay, sell, and turn your money as fast as possible, what % of your income would that be? I would count that. You've been here quite awhile and it's obvious you know stuff.


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 7, 2014)

I put 100% but the majority of that percentage is not "scrap" but good working,
tested and warranted equipment sold. PM scrap is just one revenue stream for me.
I just wish I could do some more refining again. I sure do miss seeing the "yoo-hoo"
cloud of gold precipitating out of auric chloride. 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 7, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it doesn't count as income if I hoard everything I get my hands on.
> ...


Thank you for the kind words.

It's kind of hard to answer. I'm fortunate enough to be retired. My wife and I live on returns from our investments. My wife will start to receive SS in about 6 months, and I'll be eligible in a little under 3 years, so the percentages will change then.

When my interest in refining was rekindled a couple of years ago, I realized we didn't have nearly enough invested in precious metals. I buy to further diversify our investments. 

If I wanted a new career, it would be refining, and I would make 100% of my income from it, at least until SS kicks in. 

Dave


----------



## 5962rz (Feb 7, 2014)

0% Right now as I am hoarding everything pm related for a future cash in, like around mortgage renewal time or something usefull like that.
Been scraping for over 20 years and it is a huge part of my income. I treat scrap like a part time or second job and it lets me live a better life style then my paycheck alone would. Always looking to get the most value for my scrap by dealing with whoever will pay me the most and delivering it in large quantity to give me an edge to bargain with.
Got turned on to this forum while researching scrap computer components to learn how to get more $ for them. I have scraped thousands of computers and have a small mountain to begin refining when I am ready. Been building my cell for pins and AP system for fingers and gp boards, collecting chems and equipment and tools for free to cheap. A lot of time spent breaking down, dividing, sub-dividing and discovering new places to look for goodies that before just went with my regular loads to the scrap yards.
Love this place and the people here. I have spent more time studying reading and learning then I did In high school and 2.5 yrs of collage combined!
I can not say "THANKS" enough for the free and valuable education I am receiving. One day I hope to be able to give back to others who come here some of what I have been able to absorb.
Refining will begin this spring when the weather gets better, hope I can get some friendly advise if I run into any bumps in the road.
Thanks to everyone here!!! DR


----------



## kurtak (Feb 8, 2014)

I focus on PM scrap but also scrap non PM stuff - I also about 2 or 3 days a month sort stainless for a scrap yard (when they get a dumpster in from fab shops) so the PM scraping is about 75%

Kurt


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 8, 2014)

I scrap at a hobby level. As a byproduct of my hunt for precious metals I also get a stream of base metal scrap. That part pays for chemicals, equipment and my new storage space/work shop and makes up 5-10% of my economy.

But as I'm just hoarding any precious metals I extract I put down my percentage to zero. :mrgreen: 

A dream is to some day start a small refinery and earning a living... any profit above that I would hoard!

Göran


----------



## sharkhook (Feb 9, 2014)

I put 0%. Besides just getting in to the PM stages I do pretty fair on the scrap metal from most of my stuff, but that is used mainly for buying things for the recovery and/or refining stages. I do get a pretty good feeling when I drop off a load of the plastic parts at the city recycling center even though it is a donation, and helps to keep our dump usage down.


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 9, 2014)

I put 50%, though is somewhere between 40-50%.
I really hope some day it will be 100%, but at the moment it is juggling between a fulltime job and a part time refining business.
I do not hoard base metals/e-scrap or gold, however i do keep all of my refined PGM's and silver.


----------



## justme2 (Feb 21, 2014)

I get SS but give all that to the Wife and kids, so I'm not sure weather my vote should be 50% or 100%.


----------

